# Nominations for 'Ugliest Skyscraper'



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Use this thread to name your *three candidates* for the official title of 'Ugliest Skyscraper'. This thread is for nominations only, just put down the three you think are the ugliest. These must be existing or topped out buildings. Do not use this thread for discussions. Feel free to start a new thread in this forum to promote and discuss your favorites.


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Is it allowed to include project?

If so:

1. Lotte "Eiffel" Tower.
2. Elephant Building (Bangkok)
3. Tuntex & Shien 85 Sky Tower


If projects aren't allowed

1. Elephant Building (Bangkok)
2. Tuntex & Shien 85 Sky Tower
3. Credit Lyonnais of Lille.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

There are some real horrors out there ... :skull: :evil: :skull:

-----------------------------------------------



*1. Trellick Tower, London*















*2. Genex Tower, Belgrade*















*3. Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang*


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

1. Guy Hospital, London
2. Elephant, Bankok
3. Genex Tower, Belgrad

The Ryugyong is still a skelleton under construction (since 12 years), but IF it would be finnished, it wouldn't look so ugly with its black glass walls... maybe...


----------



## de flatneuroot (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Muzentoren, The Hague









2. Castalia, The Hague









3. Compagnie, Rotterdam


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

you mean people voting for Genex!!! 

it is not the ugliest but the most unique 


anyways

NOT, Krakow









Crosley Tower, Cincinnati

AT&T Long Lines Building, NYC


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Elephant Tower, Bangkok
Trellick Tower, London
Jiali Plaza, Wuhan


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Just include built buildings.

1. AT&T Long Lines Building
2. Jiali Plaza
3. Bank of Asia Building, Bangkok


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

met life
Ryugyong Hotel
and that Elepahnt-shaped building i saw before. forumers of the old should know


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Romentir, The Met Life is B-E-A-U-tifulllllll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

thats what people say, but i think its just a big greyish behemoth in the city 
btw this is the elephantine building i spoke of


----------



## TritaniumZ3 (Sep 6, 2004)

1.Kalakmul Building, Mexico City 









2.Nagakin Capsule Tower, Tokyo









3. Elephant Tower, Bangkok


----------



## David3820 (Aug 25, 2004)

The elephant building for sure!! It's impossible for me to say exacly how much I hate that thing!!


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

1 Ryugyong Hotel
2 Tuntex Sky Tower
3 that elephant building


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

lol that elephant building has duck's beak and an extra foot on its mouth!


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2003)

1 Elephant Building
2 Elephant Building
3 Elephant Building


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*1. Genex Tower, Belgrade, Serbia*











*2. Guys Tower, London, UK*











*3. Nagakin Capsule Tower, Tokyo, Japan*


----------



## renell (Sep 21, 2002)

1. Guys Tower, England
2. Bank of Asia, Bangkok (Robot Building)
3. Tour Finance, Brussels.


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

That elephant building is comic relief....:lol:


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

1. Elepahant
2. Ryugyong Hotel
3. Trellick Tower


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Balestier Point, Singapore








thanks to RC for the pic.

I mean, when do you get bad design PLUS bad colour?


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

I wholeheartedly agree with you Salvius. I don't think the architects knew anything about proportion on that one.


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Nominations closed.


----------

